# Second trimester fetal demise



## malfordmd (Jun 15, 2017)

Patient present to ER with bleeding in pregnancy Ultrasound showed a fetal demise.  She was admitted to L&D and after a bedside confirmation ultrasound by my doctor in addition to two official ultrasound.  patient had elective induction and delivered the following day vaginally.    She went home 12 hours later.  How do I code for the delivery?


----------



## Kholloway (Jun 16, 2017)

Delivery only 59409 and then O60.13x0 and Z37.0 for stillborn. This has worked for me in the past. Good luck.


----------



## tracylc10 (Jun 16, 2017)

How many weeks was the patient?  If before 20 weeks, you would not code a delivery.  After 20 you can use the delivery code.  Also there are ICD-10 codes for fetal demise.  Before 20 weeks O02.1 and after 20 weeks O36.4xxx (needs 7th character).


----------



## tblmt1966 (Jun 20, 2017)

Kholloway said:


> Delivery only 59409 and then O60.13x0 and Z37.0 for stillborn. This has worked for me in the past. Good luck.



After 20 weeks  0 days you would report 59400-59515 pending delivery. The dx is O36.4XX with appropriate 7th character Z37.1  Still Born and Z3A. weeks gestation.


----------

